# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در 6 VB > سوال: نحوه ی چاپ روی برگه ی A5

## ali-a2

با سلام !

در مورد این تاپیک جستجو کرده بودم قبلا ولی نتیجه ای در بر نداش ! میخواستم بپرسم راهی هست که تو Datareport گزارش بر روی کاغذ A5 چاپ شه ؟


با تشکر !

----------


## m.4.r.m

شما اول Height , Width دیتا ریپورت رو به اندازه A5 تنظیم کن و گزارشتو طراحی کن هنگام چاپ از Microsott Commonf ِDialog Control استفاده کن و Cmdialog.showPrint رو بزن چاپگر رو که نشون داد تنظیم کن روی A5 و پرینت بگیر

----------


## ali-a2

ممنون ولی خوب راهی نیست که به صورت اتوماتیک برنامه بره تغییر بده ؟ آخه کاربر هر دفعه که میخواد پرینت بگیره بخواد این کار و کنه ک خیلی وقت گیره !

----------


## hrj1981

سلام
علاوه بر روش دوستمون ، میتونی گزارش رو یک کاغذ آ4 به صورت لنداسکیپ طراحی کنی ، اندازه کاغذ آ4 رو نصف کن محتویات گزارش رو رو نصفه سمت راست طراحی کن بعد زمانی که پرینت میگیری رو آ5 میفته

----------


## ali-a2

ممنون جناب hrj1981 ولی میخوام بدونم از طریق کد یا کلا به هر روش دیگه ای میشه این کار رو کرد ، مثلا همون روشی که تو پست اول بهش اشاره کردن ولی از طریق کد نویسی ؟ میشه ؟

با تشکر !

----------


## m.4.r.m

خوب شما راه منو به روش کد نویسی پیاده سازی کن موقع پرینت از کاربر نوع کاغذ رو بخواد اگه A5 انتخاب کرد اون موقع تنظیمات شما یعنی داخل دستور select و case 0 بشه طول و عرض شما و ... بعد به پرینتر ارسال کنه

----------


## ali-a2

خوب دقیقا مشکلم همین جاس ! چجوری باید این دستور فرستاده بشه ؟

با تشکر !

----------


## m.4.r.m

DataReport1.ReportWidth = Text1.Text
Printer.PaperSize = vbPRPSA5 ' vbPRPSA4 - vbPRPSA4Small - vbPRPSLetter ( äÏÊÇÔæ ÈÑÇÊ äæÔÊã )
DataReport1.Show
CommonDialog1.ShowPrinter

----------


## ali-a2

نمیدونم چرا ولی عمل نکرد !

----------


## m.4.r.m

خوب از کریستال ریپورت استفاده کن اگه واقعا کارت گیره

----------


## ali-a2

لینکشو داری شما ؟

----------


## m.4.r.m

آموزش یا دانلود ؟

----------


## ali-a2

دانلودشو پیدا نمیکردم ، دانلود رو میخوام !

----------


## m.4.r.m

http://www.4shared.com/rar/ssG8akGv/..._Report_10.htm

----------


## mohsen261169

DataReport1.ReportWidth = Text1.Text
Printer.PaperSize = vbPRPSA5 ' vbPRPSA4 - vbPRPSA4Small - vbPRPSLetter ( äÏÊÇÔæ ÈÑÇÊ äæÔÊã )
DataReport1.Show
CommonDialog1.ShowPrinter

با سلام خدمت شما دوستان عزیز 
این کد باید کجا نوشته بشه؟

----------


## m.4.r.m

> DataReport1.ReportWidth = Text1.Text
> Printer.PaperSize = vbPRPSA5 ' vbPRPSA4 - vbPRPSA4Small - vbPRPSLetter ( äÏÊÇÔæ ÈÑÇÊ äæÔÊã )
> DataReport1.Show
> CommonDialog1.ShowPrinter
> 
> با سلام خدمت شما دوستان عزیز 
> این کد باید کجا نوشته بشه؟


تو دکمه ای که می خوای ÷رینت بگیری

----------

